# Poll! Pickup tailgate spreader Vs. Vbox Spreader



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

As the titles says I'm wondering on how many people use pickup truck tailgate spreaders vs v box Spreaders(poly or metal).

Thanks Adam


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I didn't vote, as we run both. V-Box for lots, Tailgate on a GMC canyon on walks.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

JimMarshall;1582186 said:


> I didn't vote, as we run both. V-Box for lots, Tailgate on a GMC canyon on walks.


Ill have them add both.

Please add a third option of both tailgate and vbox spreaders.


----------



## bytheyardlandsc (Jan 24, 2013)

started off with tailgate spreaders back in the day. relized how much of a savings there is to bulk salt. built a bin use my skidsteer to load and went to two snowex vpro 8000s. just in last year wen to two truckcraft spreaders 1 dc130 and 1 dc140 just to carry more salt. the days of handeling bags and getting in and out of my truck are long gone. v box all the way, or some type of dumpbed spreader. like the truckcrafts. jmo.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I didn't vote either. I believe it depends of the size of the lots u do and how much salt you go through. I currently use a 700 lb tailgate spreader & it works great for the small parking lots I do. Having half a pallet of salt in the bed of my truck makes it easy enough to load up the bags of salt in my hopper. If I was servicing larger properties I'm sure there would be an advantage to having a v box salter & using bulk salt products.

.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

It all depends on your needs, budget and if you can store bulk. I run tailgate spreaders because I don't have a place to store bulk yet. I voted for tailgate.


----------



## floriolandscape (Dec 12, 2010)

V-Box gets my vote. Much faster, easier to load and you don't have to worry about carrying bags with you at all times.


----------



## Capt. Fred (Jan 19, 2013)

tail gate guy but like most have said its all in what serves you best, alot depends on region, where i am its a miricale to get below zero so ole fashion rock salt works fine here, we dont get nearly the number of events or severity that the northern boys get so the expense of a v cant be justified, what ever salt is left over after season we use in softners at shop and my house, rural area most of us still on own well, putting the palletts in back of truck is a snap with forks extra weight is there each event and dont have to worry about storing bulk so for me it makes sense, bags will work you a bit tho i will admit thatwesport


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I couldn't of said it better Fred! I think this winter I used my tailgate salter more times then I used the plow. Lol!


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*V box*

xysport V box all the way. Why get out of your truck in the middle of spreading to have to climb in the bed and load bags into a hopper? But I guess its the $$$ . You will :laughing: wants you get a V box, especially an Electric one, the only way to go.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*V box*

Hey you all does anybody use there V boxes to spread fertilizer and lime during the growing season?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I only use a tailgate spreader only cause thats all I got, If I had a vbox I'd use that & sell my tailgate spreader.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Salt doggs*

Salt doggs are pretty cheap in price compared to others, I have 2 and LOVE them.


----------



## Jason1919 (Aug 26, 2013)

what is the going rate for Rock Salt in MA?? (Bulk)... and would you say 1 yard per 1 acre of pavement if applying straight salt? Thanks


----------



## DMC (Oct 11, 2012)

I am thinking of switching to a vbox but if it takes up the whole bed, where do you put shovels, blowers and sidewalk material. Do you run different trucks for walks only?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

DMC;1818359 said:


> I am thinking of switching to a vbox but if it takes up the whole bed, where do you put shovels, blowers and sidewalk material. Do you run different trucks for walks only?


There's room to slide a shovel in next to the spreader. Unless you do some modifications you won't be able to haul around a blower though.


----------



## DMC (Oct 11, 2012)

Camden;1818371 said:


> There's room to slide a shovel in next to the spreader. Unless you do some modifications you won't be able to haul around a blower though.


i would need to carry about 15 50lb bags for walks and a blower. Anyony put a 6 ft vbox in a 8 foot bed to leave some room in the front for these things?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

v box spreaders. 1.5yd and 2yd saltdoggs, 4yd downeaster


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Monroe 3.1 yd Hydraulic auger v-box. Started out with a Meyer Mate tailgate spreader and did that for 6 yrs until I got the new F-550 w/Swaploader hook-lift hoist. Now v-box and spray rig are permanently mounted on a flatbed of their own. I back up, hook body and in 30 seconds, the spreader is on the truck. When I had the tailgate spreader, I went through about 1.5 pallets of salt per storm, plowing and salting, more if pre-treat was required. Needless to say, that was a lot of in and out loading the spreader. It sucked, especially when climbing around on top of a pile of snow/sleet covered bags. Now, just push the button and start driving=WAY BETTER. Bulk salt is also about 1/2 the cost of bagged in my area, $80.00/ton as apposed to $265.00 a pallet (2450lbs). I also have a prewet nozzle hooked up to spray my salt with liq. mag. chloride as it exits the hopper onto the spinner. This takes my thawing capability from about +20F down to about 0F and also cuts my salt usage by about 2/3.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

DMC;1818376 said:


> i would need to carry about 15 50lb bags for walks and a blower. Anyony put a 6 ft vbox in a 8 foot bed to leave some room in the front for these things?


1.5 and 2 yards are almost exactly same length. You'll have about 2 feet of space open in the front. You can fit 15 bags easily.

On a short bed you can put the bags on the side and in the front, but a blower won't fit. You'd have to make a bracket to hang it off the spreader.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Jason1919;1643201 said:


> what is the going rate for Rock Salt in MA?? (Bulk)... and would you say 1 yard per 1 acre of pavement if applying straight salt? Thanks


That would be extremely heavy.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Last season was my first year salting and all of my businesses have lots under 1/2 acre. I just used a walk behind spreader last year but this year I will be buying a tailgate spreader. 

Bulk salt is half the cost of bagged salt just as every where else. I have room to store the salt but i don't own any loaders.

Michael


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a tailgate spreader (western) and it works fine for what I have. When I get more work I will upgrade to a v box.


----------



## pnoone (Nov 25, 2014)

Very timely thread for me as I'm preparing to buy my first rig. Going with a Dodge 2500 (gasser) and am thinking it'd be great to have an 8' bed even though I'm getting the crew cab. Would like to have room for a vBox spreader and maybe toolbox or other gear, and can use the extra bed length for hauling lumber and tree rounds the rest of the year. Waaaaaaaay harder to find a quad cab with an 8' bed instead of the shorty, but I'm thinking it's worth it, especially after reading this thread. Thanks for the great comments.


----------



## Omega (Dec 22, 2013)

DMC;1818376 said:


> i would need to carry about 15 50lb bags for walks and a blower. Anyony put a 6 ft vbox in a 8 foot bed to leave some room in the front for these things?


We run a SnowEx 7550 in the bed of our F450 and have an aluminum tool box and plenty of room for "stuff" between the two


----------

